# Solved: "Windows not genuine" message



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

Last night, I got the following message "Windows not genuine" when I turned off the computer and it appeared again this morning.

Windows was installed and registered with Microsoft last July when I built my new computer and it has run fine and been updated by Microsoft many times since then with no problems. It has also been "validated" as genuine by Microsoft many times over the last few months.

This version was bought from one of the large reputable online sellers (Fry's Electronics at Outpost.com) and I cannot imagine them having anything in stock that is not genuine.

I bought Systemsuite 7 two days ago and ran it yesterday but cannot imagine that program removing anything that might trigger this message and other than doing that, nothing has been installed or removed that might do it.

The two options offered by Microsoft appear to be to pay again now for their software or wait until later.

Is this a bug in the Microsoft system, caused by something inadvertently removed from my system, or a scam by Microsoft? 

If it was counterfit software, I think that it would have been "identified" by Microsoft many months ago.

Anyone else having this problem in the last few days?


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Why not call and speak to M$ about it?


----------



## Mavrick88 (Jan 16, 2003)

Advice deleted

Read the rules! 
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

Thank you. I was just about to delete it myself!

Basically, Microsoft has no problem helping customers out with their keys not working if you are the origional owner of the key. Call MS support and they will take care of you!


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try a system restore to before you ran Systemsuite 7. It may have changed your registry.
You can always run an undo.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Mavrick,I don't thing your post will fly well with the rules but it is not my call.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

As stated above, if it was purchased from Fry's (Outpost.com) simply call Microsoft, give them your legit Windows product key and they should assist you. Now, this is assuming that you didn't do anything silly like give the cd to a few people and allow them to install with the same product key.....


----------



## Mavrick88 (Jan 16, 2003)

I agree, calling Microsoft is the only thing you can do at this point!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I recently had a computer come in that also came up as being not being genuine. It was caused by Norton Antivirus screwing with the registry. If you used a registry cleaner and then this happened shortly after then that may have been the cause. I personally don't like anything messing around in the registry that doesn't need too.

You can try undoing the changes done by System Mechanic, uninstalling it, and doing a System Restore. Then revisit the Microsoft Update site.

Here's a site that may help you determine the problem: http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/diag/


----------



## d.nabarun (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi

These are the following steps I try for the Wga Issue and it has resolved all my cases .

Step 1:

Run the Windows Genuine Advantage Diagnostic Tool again

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=52012

Result: Status: Genuine

Step 2:

Start-Run-Regedit

Take a back up: File-Export-C:\reg-Save

Remove the Notify key from 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify

Restarted the computer

This will fix the issue if we are running a genuinr version of window (we can also try system restore)


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. 

I downloaded the MGAD tool and ran it. It said my copy is genuine. Restarted machine and the problem went away. The tool did not seem to do anything but anyway, it looks like the problem is solved. I didn't even have to edit the registry yet.

I haven't loaned the CD to anyone. I am very careful about that and keep it locked up. If I had to buy mine, so does everyone else.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

Forgot to mark it solved. 

Still don't know what fixed it after two days unless that software did it. If it did, it was quick because I didn't see anything happening. Anyway, it is now running fine.

Thanks for the help.


----------

